# Feel you've had a lot of unnecessary fertility tests? £400 fee for story



## JournalistJill (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello. I'm writing a feature based on the news story (link below) which says that women are often paying thousands of pounds for 'worthless' fertility treatments. Please have a read and if you feel that you have paid over the odds for tests which you really don't think you needed, and you feel strongly about it, I'd love to hear from you. It's for a feature in Femail, in the Daily Mail. I'd be more than happy to give you quote approval. I've written several similar features in the past and can promise I would handle it sensitively. I would need you to be happy to be identified and pictured however, so please don't get in touch if you wish to remain anonymous. I can pay £400 on publication of the feature. Please get in touch with me on jill AT jillfoster DOT co DOT uk if you can help. Thank you

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3005114/Exposed-worthless-fertility-treatments-cost-women-desperate-mothers-1-000-time.html


----------

